# Sync files between office PC & surface pro



## aaronpace (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello,



I found this forum out of necessity. I have done a fair share of googling this question without any luck/resolution. Hopefully someone here will have a useful answer. 



I use a program at my office that stores data in the local program folder on my pc. However i also use this program on my tablet (surface pro 3). these are both windows devices (7,8 respectively) so i'm hoping that works to my advantage. 



Most of the resolutions i found on google involved using my OneDrive; however the "Local" folder is approx 15 GB depending on the number of projects so this is not an option. 

I would rather find a solution that does not involve an external HDD at this is just one more piece of equipment to carry and i worry about performance issues while working on the projects.



In my opinion the ideal solution is: 

Use the program while i am at the office, the files save to the "Local" folder on my PC and then when my tablet is "awake" the modified files automatically sync over our wifi connection. 



The wifi aspect isnt a deal breaker, i am fine with syncing via a USB 3.0 cord as well. 



The main goal is i want the projects/data from the "Local" folder to sync with either my PC or my tablet (depending on which file has the most recent time stamp). So obviously if i work on a project during the week and need to view/modify it outside the office, any changes made will sync to the PC the next time I connect via the wifi or USB. 



I am also open to alternative solutions that i may be missing. 

.





*Cross posted to Windows 7 Forum as well. 

:banghead:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sync local folder on office pc w/ local folder on Surface Pro? - Windows 8


----------



## aaronpace (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. i think between synctoy and bittorrent sync we have it solved.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool. :smile:


----------

